# THE BALTIMORE BOTTLE SHOW (movie) part1



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 9, 2011)

Well I finely got a clip of the show together.My computer was down the day after the show,(that's the way it crap happens) there is only a 20 min limit on vids,so this is part one part 2 is in the works.
   We met a lot of people from the forum,I am  disappointed we missed some but all and all it was a BLAST! I Hope ya like it[]

 sorry had a problem all ready have to fix it.I will be up soon.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 9, 2011)

*THE BALTIMORE BOTTLE SHOW (movie) some ABN members*

I was wrong there is only a 15 min limit on you-tube,so I had to shorten it to 15 min.This one is just with forum members we met walking around the show. To bad we didn't see more.I am making another clip,it has a lot of good bottle shots from the show. 

  Hope it works let me know.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSd79zndBe4


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 9, 2011)

*RE: THE BALTIMORE BOTTLE SHOW (movie) some ABN members*

Great job with that Rick....Who was the young man in the camo t shirt?...Couldn't quite hear his name...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 9, 2011)

*RE: THE BALTIMORE BOTTLE SHOW (movie) some ABN members*



> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Great job withÂ that Rick....Who was the young man in the camo t shirt?...Couldn't quite hear his name...


 
 The kid?  Little Digger was the young kid
  Like I said I had a lot of clips so I couldn't add them in to the members clip, I will post one with mostly all bottle shots.


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 9, 2011)

*RE: THE BALTIMORE BOTTLE SHOW (movie) some ABN members*

nice job.  You need one of those cameras like the one following Fireman Jack around.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 9, 2011)

*RE: THE BALTIMORE BOTTLE SHOW (movie) some ABN members*

Good show 'ya crazy bastid, Rick. A poppin' fast 14 mins, though.


----------



## waskey (Mar 9, 2011)

*RE: THE BALTIMORE BOTTLE SHOW (movie) some ABN members*

I tried to find forum members too, but didn't have much luck. I think I may have shown up in your video though in the backround. Nice video by the way.


----------



## ktbi (Mar 9, 2011)

*RE: THE BALTIMORE BOTTLE SHOW (movie) some ABN members*

Great video again Rick..I'm going to make a Baltimore show soon just so I can make into your video.....Ron


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 9, 2011)

*RE: THE BALTIMORE BOTTLE SHOW (movie) some ABN members*

Pretty cool Rick, except that dork near the beginning, cobalt....something?  Next year I'd like to take you guys to dinner for some Maryland crab cakes.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 10, 2011)

*RE: THE BALTIMORE BOTTLE SHOW (movie) some ABN members*



> ORIGINAL:  cobaltbot
> 
> Pretty cool Rick, except that dork near the beginning, cobalt....something?  Next year I'd like to take you guys to dinner for some Maryland crab cakes.


 
 All of us?? you better start saving now hahaha!! []
  Thanks for the gift man,I use it when I get those hot flashes [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 10, 2011)

*RE: THE BALTIMORE BOTTLE SHOW (movie) some ABN members*



> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> nice job.  You need one of those cameras like the one following Fireman Jack around.


 
 Or make a hat cam so I don't have to hold it[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 10, 2011)

*RE: THE BALTIMORE BOTTLE SHOW (movie) some ABN members*



> ORIGINAL:  waskey
> 
> I tried to find forum members too, but didn't have much luck. I think I may have shown up in your video though in the backround. Nice video by the way.


 
 Next year we will find you[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 10, 2011)

*RE: THE BALTIMORE BOTTLE SHOW (movie) some ABN members*



> ORIGINAL:  CALDIGR2
> 
> Good show 'ya crazy bastid, Rick. A poppin' fast 14 mins, though.


 
 I seem to repeat  my self a lot,old age and outhouse gas,it's a bad combination.[]


----------



## epackage (Mar 10, 2011)

*RE: THE BALTIMORE BOTTLE SHOW (movie) some ABN members*

Thanx for the vid Rick, great stuff....Jim


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 10, 2011)

*RE: THE BALTIMORE BOTTLE SHOW (movie) some ABN members*

Great job Rick, I look forward to part two. Also the subsequent bloopers show? That would would fun!


----------



## NewEnglandGlass (Mar 10, 2011)

*RE: THE BALTIMORE BOTTLE SHOW (movie) some ABN members*

Nicely done rick. Great to put faces to a name.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Mar 10, 2011)

*RE: THE BALTIMORE BOTTLE SHOW (movie) some ABN members*

Great video Rick!! Thanks for making it.[]


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 10, 2011)

*RE: THE BALTIMORE BOTTLE SHOW (movie) some ABN members*

Awesome  video  Rick[]----Thanks  for taking the time to shoot it[].


----------



## Staunton Dan (Mar 10, 2011)

*RE: THE BALTIMORE BOTTLE SHOW (movie) some ABN members*

For some reason I am able to listen to the audio but can't see the video on you tube. I know that something on my computer is probably disabled. Does anyone know how to correct this problem. BTW, my OS is Windows XP.


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 10, 2011)

*RE: THE BALTIMORE BOTTLE SHOW (movie) some ABN members*

Dan , I think youtube requires Adobe Flash player to show videos.

 http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/


----------



## Staunton Dan (Mar 10, 2011)

*RE: THE BALTIMORE BOTTLE SHOW (movie) some ABN members*

Thanks Matt. Got it working. I had Adobe Flash Player installed but for some reason it didn't show me the video just audio. I re-installed Plash Player and it's working now. BTW, great effort Rick. I know it took a lot to get the video set up. Look forward to more of the same.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 10, 2011)

*RE: THE BALTIMORE BOTTLE SHOW (movie) some ABN members*

Yeah it was fun Dan.Hey I accidentally   took your rare blue bottle,must have forgot to give it back to you with all the commotion didn't you miss it??? I will give it back to you next year,unless someone makes me a crazy offer. Rick


----------



## Staunton Dan (Mar 10, 2011)

*RE: THE BALTIMORE BOTTLE SHOW (movie) some ABN members*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Yeah it was fun Dan.Hey I accidentally Â  took your rare blue bottle,must have forgot to give it back to you with all the commotion didn't you miss it??? I will give it back to you next year,unless someone makes me a crazy offer. Rick


 
 That's OK Rick. You can keep it. I think that I have another one, any way.  What are friends for. I would rather that you keep it but hey, if someone offers you a thousand or so for it, let it go. Maybe I'll find another one someday.


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 10, 2011)

*RE: THE BALTIMORE BOTTLE SHOW (movie) some ABN members*

Hey Rick you mentioned me in your video, thanks for the referral.. [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 10, 2011)

*RE: THE BALTIMORE BOTTLE SHOW (movie) some ABN members*



> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> Hey Rick you mentioned me in your video, thanks for the referral.. [8D]


 
 Next year I can just turn around and refer you right?????[]
  Check out part 2


----------



## glass man (Mar 11, 2011)

*RE: THE BALTIMORE BOTTLE SHOW (movie) some ABN members*

THANK YOU SO MUCH RICK MAN!!! SO GREAT TO SEE THE FACES OF PEOPLE ON THE FORUM!! THEY ALL LOOK SO NORMAL TOO!![] JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 12, 2011)

*RE: THE BALTIMORE BOTTLE SHOW (movie) some ABN members*

[8D]That's why I am not in the movie,normal?


----------



## potstone (Mar 15, 2011)

*RE: THE BALTIMORE BOTTLE SHOW (movie) some ABN members*

Great Film, it brought me right back to the show and all the great glass that I was looking at and all the great glass I was not able to get. Greg


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 16, 2011)

*RE: THE BALTIMORE BOTTLE SHOW (movie) some ABN members*



> ORIGINAL:  potstone
> 
> Great Film, it brought me right back to the show and all the great glass that I was looking at and all the great glass I was not able to get. Greg


 
 Thanks. Did we meet you there?


----------

